# Moderlieschen in relativ kleinem Teich!?



## Benni_ (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Teich der ca. 4-5m² groß, maximal 90 cm tief und ca. 2.500l wasser enthält. Wir hatten früher mal 5 Elritzen, die sich relativ schnell vermehrt haben und auch scheinbar gut überlebten. Allerdings wurden sie dann durch meine Eltern abgefischt, da außer Fischen ansonsten nichts im Teich überlebt hat 
Ein paar Jahre später hab ich's dann mal mit 2 __ Graskarpfen versucht, nachdem ich meine Eltern wieder von Fischen überzeugen konnte. Die haben leider nur 2-3 Jahre gelebt, nach dem letzten relativ harten Winter waren beide tot 

Nach kurzer Recherche bin ich nun von den __ Moderlieschen total begeistert, mit einem kleinen Schwarm ist da sicherlich einige Action im Teich. Die Frage ist nur, ob die in unserem Teich auch den Winter überleben. Und wie sieht's mit der Vermehrung aus, pendelt sich da eine angemessene Population von alleine ein oder muss man da evtl. abfischen, damit der Teich vor lauter Fischen nicht überläuft?
Und wenn ja, kann ich die Fische dann einfach im nächstbesten Fluss aussetzen?
Und wie sieht's mit der Wassertemperatur und dem Sauerstoffgehalt aus? Unser Teich liegt wohl die meiste Zeit in der Sonne, gelegentlich verdeckt von Bäumen/Sträuchern. Wir haben eine Seerose und ansonsten, einige Wasserpflanzen und eine Wasserpumpe die tagsüber öfters eingeschalten wird. Reicht das als Sauerstoffversorgung?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in relativ kleinem Teich!?*

Hallo Benni,
Von deiner Teichgröße her könntest du schon ein paar Moderlieschen einsetzen.
Das Moderlieschen ist ein Schwarmfisch der nicht unter 10 Stk. gehalten werden soll.
Sie sind relativ temperaturunempfindlich. Wobei deine 90cm Tiefe nicht der Hit sind.
Da solltest du im Winter dann mit einem Eisfreihalter oder ähnlichem Arbeiten.
Da du ja aus dem PLZ Raum 8 kommst sind es ja eher strengere Winter.
Die Moderlieschen vermehren sich recht rasch, solange du keine natürlichen
Fressfeinde im Teich hast wie Molch,__ Gelbrandkäfer,Libellenlarven.
Zum Thema Fische Aussetzen sag ich nichts, ich würd`s nicht machen.
Für den Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich gibts Unterwasserpflanzen wie
__ Tausendblatt,__ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, __ Quellmoos usw.....
LG Markus


----------



## Benni_ (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in relativ kleinem Teich!?*

Also wir haben in unserem Teich auf jeden Fall __ Molche und Libellenlarven. Die dürften aber doch nur für den Nachwuchs ein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Moderlieschen in relativ kleinem Teich!?*

hallo Benni,
ja nur für den Nachwuchs, ich bekomm heuer keine jungen Moderlieschen im Teich durch,
die werden alle gefressen nachdem sie "geschlüpft" sind.
LG Markus


----------

